# new muscle and fitness...Arnold's leg workout...too much?



## cheesegrater (Feb 2, 2006)

5 sets squats (15,10,10,8,6)
5 sets leg press-same reps
5 sets leg curl -12 reps each set
5 sets hack squat-12 reps each
5 sets leg extension-12 reps each
1 set leg curl drop set
3 sets stiff leg dead lift-6 reps

now on the day i do legs i have all the time in the world, so time isn't a factor. but since i'm not on juice, is this too much working out one part? i want to bulk and focus mainly on legs/ ass, and i'm eating as much and as good as i can-pre workout shake, gatorade while i lift, immediate turkey sandwich or two bars (protein, power) afterwards and will start taking creatine.....


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 2, 2006)

Time is always a factor, and I'm not just talking about whether you have enough of it. Too much time spent exercising can be counterproductive to anyone. Routines you see in magazines like that - especially ones about famous people who supposedly did them - suck. That's right, they're 99.9% garbage.

Go ahead and look around on here. Search for a thread by CowPimp about full body routines and another about split routines. Tons of info and different ways to organize exercises in sensible ways. No need to be sucked into the fake bodybuilding magazines, my friend. The routines will only work if you're taking something or have supreme genetics.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2006)

Only some people could workout like that. Arnold in particular. He had great genetics, he body was made for building muscle.


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 2, 2006)

In the (very) limited workouts I've been doing recently, my 'all inclusive' leg workout which includes thighs and calves together in one workout, is proving possibly potentially productive in it's results........

I'm not sure of course..... But the calves are getting nicely sore , a condition which I never managed to attain, in previous routines.

Legs are bastards.

P.S Arnold was one lucky bastard who has the genetics and the mind set to do what he wants to do.


----------



## cheesegrater (Feb 2, 2006)

well the article says that as a tall bodybuilder, same height as me, he had to take it to extremes to build mass on legs....i've found the same thing for me, tho in obvious lesser numbers, that legs are hardest for me to build mass on....the same mag also has an article about round the clock supplementation with BCAAs and various other stuff, no name brand designer supps, just basic things designed for helping mass....if i did that supp program would it be worth trying this routine for a month or so, see how she goes?

my goals are all mass oriented, rather than looking for a 300lb squat and a 250 bench or whatever. i want to get to about 210, then cut to about 190 for late july, i'm about 186-188 now, put on 8 lbs in last 3-4 weeks, but i want to concentrate on legs because when i cut last summer my ass disappeared....


----------



## swordfish (Feb 2, 2006)

unless you are just a beginner then 24 lbs in 5 months is pretty radical, i guess it depends how much fat you want to gain.


----------



## sanzenkoan (Feb 2, 2006)

I tend to do six sets of everything and it works fine for me!
it takes over three hours to complete a workout tho! 
I would say try it and see what your body thinks of it?


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 2, 2006)

I know for a fact Arnold did not do nearly as much volume as he claimed. Dont believe everything you read guys because it's simply not true.

I'll talk about his real workout in my personal IRON MAN training thread shortly.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Throw all those bull shit workouts away
Throw all your Flex and Muscle and Fitness mags away


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> I know for a fact Arnold did not do nearly as much volume as he claimed. Dont believe everything you read guys because it's simply not true.


according to Tom Platz, who trained with Arnold, he did very high volume work-outs hitting each bodypart twice per week.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> according to Tom Platz, who trained with Arnold, he did very high volume work-outs hitting each bodypart twice per week.


the boss has spoken, THE END....


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 2, 2006)

One of the female trainers at my gym had the pleasure of dining with a pro BBer, can't remember his name, he's old school..and he said when asked to put one of his workouts in a mag....he just made something up on the fly.  He didn't necessarily do those sets, exercises, or rep schemes...just made it all up...


----------



## cheesegrater (Feb 2, 2006)

well, i'll try it once, see how it feels for the week, then decide the next leg day whether to do it again.....as far as gaining 24 lbs in 5 months or whatever, i've gained 8 in the last month, or since about christmas. i'm eating as clean as i can, as much as i can, and am willing to accept that i'll put on some fat if it helps put on muscle.


----------



## jwg (Feb 2, 2006)

Just for the hell of it, I should try it one time and see what happens.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2006)

see what happens?  if you can do five sets of both leg press and squats, your intensity is seriously lacking.

arnold didnt do this, nobody did this.  i really dont understand why the muscle magazines try and sell the high volume stuff when your average joe who reads that magazine only has so much time to workout and brief/infrequent workouts seems to be a very effective method.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2006)

one final note:  why do people care about what arnold did?


----------



## overboard (Feb 3, 2006)

*To the origional poster*: you will be fine doing that workout, if you can make it. You can not over train in one workout. Actually there is no such thing as over training, there is only *under recovery*. Overtraining is a process that happens over a period of time by not allowing your muscles proper recovery time.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> one final note:  why do people care about what arnold did?



Because his body looked so great. But, that was HIS body.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Throw all those bull shit workouts away
> Throw all your Flex and Muscle and Fitness mags away



I agree that the stuff in it is 90% bullshit but they are sure fun to read. They were pushing a workout called the "Century". It involved doing sets of 100 reps. It was unbelievable. It was absurd.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> according to Tom Platz, who trained with Arnold, he did very high volume work-outs hitting each bodypart twice per week.



But he was on gear.  I doubt the original poster uses it.  Plus, Platz had an intensity far beyond the norm.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 3, 2006)

overboard said:
			
		

> *To the origional poster*: you will be fine doing that workout, if you can make it. You can not over train in one workout. Actually there is no such thing as over training, there is only *under recovery*. Overtraining is a process that happens over a period of time by not allowing your muscles proper recovery time.



I highly doubt the poster was asking whether it would be okay to do the workout one time. Obviously s/he is trying to incorporate it into his/her routine in some way, shape or form. That is not the only way overtraining happens, though. One can overtrain his/her CNS to a great extent, even if the muscles are allowed ample time to recover. I believe workouts are much more taxing on the CNS than on musculature, but correct me if I'm wrong.

Besides, who would want a workout with such volume when intensity is what's really important? Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2006)

overboard said:
			
		

> *To the origional poster*: you will be fine doing that workout, if you can make it. You can not over train in one workout. Actually there is no such thing as over training, there is only *under recovery*. Overtraining is a process that happens over a period of time by not allowing your muscles proper recovery time.


----------



## cheesegrater (Feb 3, 2006)

i wouldn't do the workout long term....a month or til the start of april at the most....so we'd be talking that i'd be doing it 4-7 times tops


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 3, 2006)

you'd severly overtrain doing that, unless you are on AAS


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



My brain just exploded.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> But he was on gear.  I doubt the original poster uses it.  Plus, Platz had an intensity far beyond the norm.



actually Platz did not like Arnold's high volume training, he said it out him into over-training, but it worked great for Arnold.


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> 5 sets squats (15,10,10,8,6)
> 5 sets leg press-same reps
> 5 sets leg curl -12 reps each set
> 5 sets hack squat-12 reps each
> ...


 
Arnold was a freak... on steroids..... Yes, that's too much some most people. For you? I don't know. But if you hit legs hard you can get big results doing a lot less...


----------

